# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ik ben Jaap

## jaapn

Hallo, ik ben Jaap, client van Lentis. Ik heb totaal onvoorstelbare, onbegrijpelijke dingen meegemaakt met deze instelling. Ik leg het maar uit als een verstandskwestie, ik ben arts en veganist , en moest door een hel van onverstand heen. Voel me ook echt niet superieur dat ik het juist moest meemaken, maar wijs meer de behandelaars ( verpleegkundigen en ook artsen ) als totaal inferieur.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jaap, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik zie dat je al je ervaring hebt gedeeld bij de instelling Lentis. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

